# How far do you travel to your Vet's office?



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

How far do you travel to your Vet's office? 

The pricing at my vets office has gone up and are Outrageous. They charge me $70 just to walk through the door. Riley is due for his yearly check-up/vaccines, etc. [I was charged a total of $210 in examination fees when i first took him in 3-different times, for his initial check up and then his 2nd and 3rd set of puppy shots. All they would do is listen to his heartbeat and wiggle him around.

I have talked to a couple of offices, who have come highly recommended, in Virginia, down around where my parents live... and their pricing is sooooo Much Less.... of course. They are both a little over 1-hour away. I travel down there at least once a month for a visit and was thinking I could just take him for his annual exam, one morning.

I have a couple of weeks to think about it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

$70 for an exam is pretty standard in Northern VA and D.C.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep! DC is about $70..... Arlington, right outside of DC, I have found to be about $56ish.....

They are $25 and $36, down where my parents are in Fredericksburg.
The place my parents take their standard poodle and miniature poodle said they do exam, fecal, heartworm, rabies, dhpp and bordetella for $113.00.
So I am thinking I can swing him by one morning on my way to my parents.... for his yearly... I'll just make sure my vet up here has a copy of Everything in case I need to take him to them in an emergency situation.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

over here, it is around $40 for an exam.

The vet office is 5 minutes drive away from us. around 15 minutes walk.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Our vet is 5 min away. An office visit is $49. But I can't seem to get out of there for less than 200 anymore. If I get Comfortis, or interceptor, or something. Shots, I had broken into 2 visits. Easier on her.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

And, I was told by even other vets in DC that I should not have been charged for an Exam Fee everytime with his shots. I like to break them up because he is small. So one visit they should have done Rabies and the next visit I should have been able to swing him back by for the DHPP vaccination....
??


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It was this past Feb. Vet did rabie, I paid for all shot meds, went back in 2 weeks, tech did the rest. No 2nd ov charge, didn't see vet.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

It's around $35 here in E Texas. Just office visit, I mean.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I swear I pay $100 everytime I go to the vet's office!!!

And I had switched a few years ago because the vet closer to me was outrageous in their prices...

It's a good thing we don't have to go there very often....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're even at $65 just for the visit out here in New Mexico. My Vet is about 2-3 miles from the house. There are a number of Vets located within about a 1 mile radius of my Vet's office, but I think the clinic I go to is the nicest and the cleanest.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When I take only ONE in for an annual exam, by the time I get all the meds we need for 3 months, I'm usually out almost $300. Our vet is about 10 minutes away.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Typically a follow up visit is less...but they really should be examining the pup each time it gets a vaccine.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody have a full blood panel done during the yearly exam?

Riley just turned 1, so I'm not sure I will need one done. He had pre-op blood work drawn before his neuter, which was November 12th.

Or Is it just dhpp; rabies; fecal and heartworm test??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would do the fecal, heartworm test (since you are in the DC area you need to have a 4DX test done to check for tick borne disease as well as heartworm), and rabies. I would go back in 3-4 weeks for the dhpp. 

If it were me, I'd probably just wait and do bloodwork next year unless he's having any problems.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I would do the fecal, heartworm test (since you are in the DC area you need to have a 4DX test done to check for tick borne disease as well as heartworm), and rabies. I would go back in 3-4 weeks for the dhpp.
> 
> If it were me, I'd probably just wait and do bloodwork next year unless he's having any problems.


Thanks, So Much!!
What about Bordetella? My vet recommended I have that done because
I take him to a lot of different meet-ups.

Would you do that at the same time as Rabies... or the dhpp??
or separately??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't give bordetella to my dogs. The only reason I recommend it be given is if the dog goes someplace like the groomer or kennel that requires it. The bordetella vaccine prevents bordetella (bacterial) pneumonia. It does NOT prevent viral kennel cough. If you have to give it at the same time as something else, I'd give the intranasal bord with the dhpp. I prefer to give rabies alone. 

The closest vet to you that is the least expensive is probably Alpha Animal Hospital in Fairfax. You still need to go in and be very exact about what you want given and that you want to separate vaccines.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I don't give bordetella to my dogs. The only reason I recommend it be given is if the dog goes someplace like the groomer or kennel that requires it. The bordetella vaccine prevents bordetella (bacterial) pneumonia. It does NOT prevent viral kennel cough. If you have to give it at the same time as something else, I'd give the intranasal bord with the dhpp. I prefer to give rabies alone.
> 
> The closest vet to you that is the least expensive is probably Alpha Animal Hospital in Fairfax. You still need to go in and be very exact about what you want given and that you want to separate vaccines.



Ohhh.... Okay. I am a little new to this. I had a Schipperke for 13-years but they just pumped him with everything at once... I got my lil' Yorkie July of last year. Well, he is 8lbs.... so not little little. =)

Do you know of any Good places in Fredericksburg? That is where my sis and parents are and I am down there quite a bit.

My parents take their poodles to "Spotsylvania Animal Hospital"; and a friend of mine who lives down there told me to try: "Ferry Farms Animal Clinic".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd recommend England Run Vet Clinic in Fredericksburg.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I'd recommend England Run Vet Clinic in Fredericksburg.


Thanks, So Much, Again! It really means a LOT!! =)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We drive 10 minutes to our vet office and I find their rates to be pretty reasonable (and we are there A LOT)!!!! Hunter's surgical vet is about an hour away and his fees are high but as we like the work he does we deal with it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish ours was closer,it's almost 40 minutes..we have closer ones but I wouldn't use them,I love our vet,he's wonderful and I just don't trust the others,having had bad experiences at them...
About $35 for an office visit,we never get away w/ less than $300 but we usually talk at least three - five w/ us. If one is sick I take them all to make sure...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine is only about 10 mins away and I find them to be very good, but very expensive. They really take a long time with their patients, discussing any concerns etc etc. the meet and greet when I arrived lasted 1 1/2 hrs...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

almitra said:


> It's around $35 here in E Texas. Just office visit, I mean.


 
Hey Sandra, guess we are lucky here in good ol' Texas, my vet is $40. for full visit, $30. for other less service, I guess....don't know how they break it down. He's rated the best in the area.

I'm 22 miles from the vet, but everything is 20+ miles from me!


----------



## Holmes orson (Jul 27, 2011)

The first roofing contractors association which was in Chicago dates back to 1870's. The great Chicago fire in 1871 caused disastrous effect to people and their homes. After the fire, there were huge demand for re - constructing roofs for houses and other business enterprises and weren't many genuine experts who could build roofs within short periods.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We sure are fortunate, eh? But I am _really_ happy that I am almost literally across the street from our veterinarian....just in case, you know. Nothing beats proximity in emergency situations.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Theresa - I live in the DC area as well, but about 40 miles outside of the city. The prices at the vet clinics here in the entire NoVA/DC area are pretty high, in my opinion. My vet is about 15 minutes away (in the Leesburg, VA area) and the office visit fee is $57 - that's about the range I've seen around here.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

almitra said:


> We sure are fortunate, eh? But I am _really_ happy that I am almost literally across the street from our veterinarian....just in case, you know. Nothing beats proximity in emergency situations.


Oh, I know, but I don't have a choice....I live out in the boonies. Takes about 30 minutes to get to the vet.

Let me say too, I've learned with the previous vet, NOT to leave my dogs. He used to say come back in an hour. He didn't like to draw blood in front of owners either. With Truffles and Mimi both, I would return to find them traumatized. I don't know why or what happened, but that ended my relationship with that vet when Mimi appeared traumatized after her visit.

Another issue I have is when they do surgery, want the patient to remain overnite but without any attendant on the premisis. I absolutely won't do that. If the pet needs care, who would know it? I make the vet understand they will get undivided attention and care at home. My motto: "Its my dog and my money".


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_Very_ good advice, Claire. Your babies are lucky you're their mommy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My vet is about 10 minutes away and charges $46.75 for a visit. However, they have gone way up on vaccines, surgery, etc. It is very expensive. They do take my girls to the back to draw blood, etc, and they come out completely relaxed. I don't like to watch or restrain. I will say that I have a very good vet and I trust them completely. I have been with my vet for 10 years, now. I feel very fortunate. Other people leave their vets to come to mine.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Theresa ...

Our vet's office is about twenty minutes away now. I say now ... because they just moved into a brand newly built vet medical facility. It seems further away to me, but, I have the greatest trust in the care Snowball has gotten from his vet and staff. We have vet offices much closer to where we live ... but, when it comes to Snowball ... I want what I feel is the best of care for him. We have been with the same vet office since Snowball became part of our family ... over five years ago already! 

Snowball's vet is his godmother. So, fortunately for us, if we need her in an emergency, I can phone her for help. However, I am not one to call her unless it IS a true blue emergency. In addition, she practices both traditional and holistic vet treatments. She can make home visits when working with pets who are receiving holistic medical care ... such as acupuncture, etc.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

My vets office is about 30 minutes away. The very first vet i went to was 5 minutes away but i did not like him at all so i never went back. Visits regular exam run about 40 does not include any specific blood work or shots,but when i took them in for shots and the works i spent about 200. follow ups are alot less then when they need all their vaccines and check up different test cost different amount everywhere..:thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My vet is about 10 minutes away. I don't remember how much the office visit is, since I've never left the office with a bill less than the $100's. Cassie just had her annual checkup, blood work and a dental with one tooth pulled, and it was close to $600. That did include an antibiotic and 2 Sennitel pills. Bogie is now due and probably needs a dental, but I need to wait a bit to recover from Cassie's bill.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Whoa, Reva! Well, at least you got everything done that Cassie needs for a long time.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I drive about 40 minutes to my vet. She was the vet involved in the rescue group that I adopted from so she has been caring for Rudy longer than he has been in my life! I definitely wish that the office was closer, but as others have said you are not there that often so it's not too bad (except when you consider the price of gas these day...jeez). Good thing I don't live in the DC/VA area or I wouldn't be able to have pets! We are only paying around $25 per exam.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora went to the vet today for a "fitness exam" (she's starting agility classes next week and I wanted the vet to check her knees). It was $35, no shots, just the vet examining her and talking with us. The vet's office is 5 minutes away and I like that. Dora also goes to daycare at a different vet office but they are more expensive so I never have them do anything other than give her a Bordatella vaccine.


----------

